# We MAY get 6.2 after all!



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

With the announcement of the extension of the deal between TiVo & D* , there's a chance we may get the 6.2 upgrade after all.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

That's certainly reading a lot in to it. I was just watching CNBC and the impression they gave was that it was simply a maint. agreement (not an upgrade one) and an agreement not to sue one another.

I wouldn't hold my breath. I'm guessing we see an R20 before 6.2. Sad.


----------



## jm_sullivan (Dec 10, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see this happen, but it would make no business sense for Directv to release this now. It is dead technology to them and they want everyone to move to the new tech. A few months after the release of their new HD recorder may be a different story, but until then it would be dumb.

I do believe that a lot of the Directv execs are stupid(especially after they sold out); I'm just not sure that they are stupid enough to do this. One can hope though....


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd reco re-titiling this to something that refers to the D*/TiVo deal. Would get much more interesting disccusion than if ppl think it is just another "give us 6.2" thread.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Hmm...Some posts here were deleted...Mine included...Why may I ask? Nothing about it was out of bounds?


----------



## mhfnet (Jul 19, 2004)

Last week I sent in a complaint to customer support about wanting to know when the 6.2 upgrade will be released for the HR10-250. After a couple of emails back and forth with no real answer, I asked for someone to reply to me that actually knew something about this. Well a support person actually called me and left a message on my answering machine at home that they are actually working on it! I think after enough HR10 owners complaints and with the new TIVO support announcement, it might actually happen.


----------



## Phod (Apr 28, 2004)

Or they just wanted to shut you up 

I'm holding out hope. It would be nice for the 10-250 to be faster than the slowest thing ever created.


----------



## kgebauer (Mar 21, 2001)

According to TV Week
-------------------
... DirecTV still will not market the TiVo product. Instead, the companies have agreed to continue servicing the 2 million DirecTV subscribers who currently have a TiVo box. TiVo will supply maintenance and support to these customers. ...
--------------------
Note the last sentence: TiVo will supply maintenance and support to these customers.

So it's possible that they may upgrade our boxes.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

Like I said in my first post that was deleted....Fat Chance of this occuring...I believe its a stall tactic perhaps because their new DVR box is having issues and will be released a lot later than they had hoped...


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

I will add though.  That if DTV were to give us 6.2, I might have a renewed interest in their service again.


----------



## taj2 (Aug 18, 2003)

I just read an article (http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060412/bs_nm/media_tivo_directv_dc_5) that mentions that DTV will SELL HD Tivos if requested by the customer but they will not market the Tivo system but rather will market the NDS.

I read this as: Tivo will begin to market the DirecTV HD Tivo and I assume in the contract that it states that DTV will provide updates, etc. Note that the article did mention that the they will not offer the SD Tivo - I am not sure about support...

For everyone on this board that loves TiVo I would suggest that this is excellent news. Also, I would speculate that TiVo has a strong case re: patent infringement agains Dish and other companies and that is why DTV wanted to do this deal.

Again this is all just my opinion....


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

According to my contact at DirecTV, (whom I talked to earlier this evening) we may 6.x functionality on our HR10-250s by end the of Q2-2006


----------



## clorox (Nov 5, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> According to my contact at DirecTV, (whom I talked to earlier this evening) we may 6.x functionality on our HR10-250s by end the of Q2-2006


Please don't tease me. Ever since I got my 10-250 I have been suffering from folder withdrawal.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info Earl. I have my phone line plugged in as always. Wondering if the beta testing has gone out to DTV employees yet for the HR10-250 and what problems they might be encountering if so. I was told it was to start happening in Feb '06.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> According to my contact at DirecTV, (whom I talked to earlier this evening) we may 6.x functionality on our HR10-250s by end the of Q2-2006


Well wouldn't that be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## jonra (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy to be back to Tivo. 

All direcTV needs to do is listen to their TIVO customers, especially the HR10-250 customers. 

Also, DireccTV take a look at what happened to the NTP/RIMM lawsuit and the blackberry technology. RIMM ended up paying billions of dollars including huge legal costs.

I think most us want TIVO direcTV HDTV receivers whether it's from DirecTV or Cable - as long as the HDTV picture quality is the same. Right now I prefer to stay with DIRECTV HDTV TIVO - I hope they don't force me to switch to Comcast TIVO.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> According to my contact at DirecTV, (whom I talked to earlier this evening) we may 6.x functionality on our HR10-250s by end the of Q2-2006


As it is, you owe me like a 6-pack of Diet Coke. Want to bet another on this?

You should know better by now...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

AbMagFab said:


> As it is, you owe me like a 6-pack of Diet Coke. Want to bet another on this?
> 
> You should know better by now...


I thought I only own you 1 can so far (the R10)

The T3 and the HR20 ... neither have been released to the public yet... (which I think is our only active "bet" ) 

Sure, why not.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I'll take a piece of that one. I suspect next year we will still have people hoping for 6.2 (and I certainly wish we could get it if only to stop my wife complaining about not having folders and that all the "How its Made" and "Seconds From Disaster" episodes clutter up "her" NPL  ). In fact, I would say that right up until 2010 or whenever they finally do kill teh HR10-250 once and for all, there will still be people who think it is coming real soon now.


----------



## y2khardtop (Jul 31, 2004)

I could care less if they upgrade or not, but if they aren't going to support the 10-250, I wish they would come out with their own product. I have tons of childrens shows on my TIVO, and I really wish I could "catagorize" them like I can in my non-HD Tivo.


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

The 6.2 update would go a long way towards keeping this long time D* customer.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

MarcusInMD said:


> Like I said in my first post that was deleted....Fat Chance of this occuring...I believe its a stall tactic perhaps because their new DVR box is having issues and will be released a lot later than they had hoped...


i didn't catch this thread before now (to see your other post) but was wondering how it could be a stall tactic? If they aren't advertising hdtivos (neither now nor when this new agreement wasnt even a thought), then how is extending an agreement a stall tactic? Or how is putting out new software stalling?

Only X number of new HDtivos are out there now. Period. So unless they start publicly pushing HDtivos with new software (to presumably keep people from asking about the new dvrs), I simply can't understand how this is stalling at all.

even before this agreement new tivos would be active until february and existing ones active thru 2009.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> According to my contact at DirecTV, (whom I talked to earlier this evening) we may 6.x functionality on our HR10-250s by end the of Q2-2006


Normally I blow off these thread, but am I ever glad I popped in here.


----------



## bullitt (Feb 13, 2002)

What do you anticipate as a result of a 6.2 upgrade? Has there been an official release with specific info? I've read the posts for a year now but never did I see what we can expect from this alleged upgrade. In my experience many upgrades are steps backward.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Basically...

What you see on the S2s as a result of the 6.x upgrade. (aka folders and some performance improvements)
Is what you would see in a 6.x upgrade for the HR10-250


----------



## hancox (Dec 17, 2004)

For me, the bazillion $$$ question is...

Is this 6.2 rumour the result of D* wanting to help us out, or something more pragmatic (looking into the sky at the still-undelivered SII, for example)...

Hmmmmm


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Maybe the alternative systems arent going well and wont be ready in a reasonable time frame. They dont want the series 3 stealing thunder and causing defections of existing HR10-250 customers.

This is assuming that the suggested issues with 6.2 and the HR10-250 are bogus and its good to go.


----------



## hancox (Dec 17, 2004)

hancox said:


> For me, the bazillion $$$ question is...
> 
> Is this 6.2 rumour the result of D* wanting to help us out, or something more pragmatic (looking into the sky at the still-undelivered SII, for example)...
> 
> Hmmmmm


Ha ha, of course, as soon as I say that, they light it up...

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=62933


----------

